# Can an Alligator Snapping Turtle bite off a human finger ?



## Xelioszzapporro (Oct 23, 2022)

If she bites hard enough ?

@Tom @Ray--Opo @TeamZissou


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 23, 2022)

How large of a snapper?

Here’s a monster that I spotted in brackish water along Maryland’s Rhode River. I wouldn’t want any of my fingers close to this guys mouth. Would you?


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Oct 23, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> How large of a snapper?
> 
> Here’s a monster that I spotted in brackish water along Maryland’s Rhode River. I wouldn’t want any of my fingers close to this guys mouth. Would you?



Let's say a 50 or 60 cm alligator snapping turtle....
And I also wouldn't my fingers close to this one's mouth either...


----------



## Warren (Oct 23, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> How large of a snapper?
> 
> Here’s a monster that I spotted in brackish water along Maryland’s Rhode River. I wouldn’t want any of my fingers close to this guys mouth. Would you?
> View attachment 351058


I'm guessing if it can bite and break a broom stick, Done it as a kid. It with have no problem with your finger. Looks like a big healthy Male.


----------



## Tom (Oct 23, 2022)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> If she bites hard enough ?
> 
> @Tom @Ray--Opo @TeamZissou


Yes it can.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Oct 23, 2022)

Definitely yes, did it with tree limbs.


----------



## Warren (Oct 23, 2022)

Ray--Opo said:


> Definitely yes, did it with tree limbs.


What did he think was going to happen. Now that the turtle broke the skin, he can go get a Tetanus shot. He only did it because he was asked, so we should ask to have an alligator bite him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2022)

I've seen a few that I'm sure could chomp off half of an adults hand


----------



## OliveW (Oct 24, 2022)

A finger - most definitely. An arm - if it's mouth were big enough.


----------

